

Running Your Own Private Docker Registry - Loic
https://notes.ceondo.com/docker-registry/

======
15DCFA8F
Is it possible to restrict images uploading with authentication, but keep
images downloading without authentication?

~~~
Loic
I suppose yes, as you can do basic authentication on POST/PUT and let without
basic authentication on GET. But this will require you to setup the correct
rights at the Nginx level.

